# Water Water everywhere, what to do?



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I live in North Alabama and for the last month and half between the rain and snow and ice, my chickens coop and yard is nothing but muck, mud and water pools. Please help. I don't know what to do. I have 3 roosters and their feet are red and i know it is from walking in all the cold water and mud. I have put wheat straw in there but it gets washed away. I am really upset and concerned about their feet. The 8 hens I have are still laying eggs like normal so I am assuming it is not bothering them to bad? But how can it not? I have thought about sand, but will it soak up and wash away also?I know i will have to get a truck load full if not 2 just for the coop alone. They are calling for inches of rain all week and it is pouring down as I am typing this. My heart is breaking!!!!!!! Thank you in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you give us a pic of what the area is like? It sounds like you're in a hilly area which presents its own problems.

The straw shouldn't get washed away if its in the run. Are you putting it down really thick?

This won't help right now during the rain but see if you can find plastic that is put under cement. Its an incredibly strong material. I laid it down in my pen, have it running up the side about six inches. I managed to divert all of the water under the plastic and the pen stays dry. It does feel weird when I walk in there with all the water underneath.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I need this plastic too my run area is in water from the snow melting plus my neighbors paddock is hilly and i have water run off from that too... I put more roosts up and that is helping. I tried slot of straw too and it inst working either ..i cant wait until my new coop is built it will be in an area that doesn't collect water, i didnt know this area would collect this much water . Maybe put planks up too so they can walk on the planks. 
Robin i never heard of that plastic.


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The advantage of being married to a man who is commercial construction. I'll ask him who you should call to find it. Chances are its going to come in a roll that is more than you need but if you're like me you'll find a ton of uses for it. Calling a concrete company might get you a lead on it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks robin! Oh yes I'll find uses for the rest lol. Water receded so i put new straw down, ladt night the hens were out until 8pm and by that time the water went down and this morning it receded more so i was able to put more straw down so they wont be walking on mud unless they scratch the straw all over... 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes robin. What I thought to be thick. Lol the coop was lifted just a tad from the tornado last year and we have not been able to fix that part yet. I will take pictures and post. When it is not raining thanks for all your help!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you don't want to hear this but . . .

You could put any solid material, wood, metal, heavy plastic down around the outside of the pen, buried several inches down. It will act as a damn to prevent water from getting in. And if you dig a trench that channels the water away from the pen it can be very effective. Thing is, the trench has to be redone fairly often.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We did that, built walls and buried them, it works until the neighbors pasture floods then the water comes down the hill and goes into the pen area. We are moving the coop next year and for now we are going to divert their water from our pen


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Asked the hubs about this plastic tonight. He said its a 10 mil poly. He can't remember if its fiberglass reinforced or not. But he said a 10 mil unreinforced wold also do the job.

I did a quick search on it, it looks like Home Depot has it available.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that might be something we look at moving the coop. It's so big tho but its so nasty can't go through this every time it rains a lot. Going to try the plastic . can I put the sand on top of the plastic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I ran mine up the sides about 8 - 10 inches and wired it in place. Even though I'm in there walking around on it it has not torn through. This plastic is rated for going under concrete so it will hold up to putting dirt or sand on it. Running it up the sides has kept the water from coming in as it runs past. We had five inches all at once one time last year, other than the sponge affect when I walked on it everything was dry.

I should tell you that my birds are under a roof and I have tarps I drop when the weather threatens. So, if you're not under a roof it might be an issue for draining when it rains.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My pen is covered too to protect against rain and the sides too , the back stays covered all the time with roof for rain protection. I'm going to see if my Home Depot has the plastic thanks robin!


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I am hoping I can take pictures this evening if no rain. My coop has roof and back covered full. The side on west is 1/2 covered side on east is 1/4 covered. The south side is just wire but the door. I have a tarp on west and east side. I just took one off south because temps are getting warmer and coop stinks from water mud mixing with what poo stuff was in there. Does that make since lol. Thanks so much for all the info. As soon as we can we will try the plastic


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

If I'm understanding correctly.

Coop is at the bottom of a hillside.

Rain/melt off runs down the hill and floods the chickens run.

Recommendations.

Raise the run higher and fill with sand (see picture below)

Build a earth dam between the hill and run to divert the water around and away form the run.

Move the run.

<img>http://www.bnincustomers.com/~rloucks/Chickens/89.jpeg</img>


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

LazyL if you mean me we are moving the coop next year. We just raised the dirt floor ,and it seems to be working. 


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Maryellen said:


> LazyL if you mean me we are moving the coop next year. We just raised the dirt floor ,and it seems to be working.
> 
> Maryellen
> Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
> Sadie ATTS


I wasn't clear, I meant the OP.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol i thought so but wasn't sure



Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

